# Questions about holiday in Oz



## Kelement (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all, 

My partner and I will be visiting NSW for a couple of weeks in November and I was having a hard time trying to pin down how petrol is priced in Australia. I've heard that it is priced by cents per liter as opposed to dollars per, like in the US. Is this correct? 

Also, what is an advisable amount to bring with us? We are foodies and culture enthusiasts so we'd like to have a good time without minding our finances too much. Luckily we're not big on souvenirs (we prefer taking pictures). 

As a last question, we were going to spend some time in the Byron bay area for a few days before spending the majority of our time around the Bondi and Bronte areas. Any inexpensive accommodations anyone would recommend? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arjohuntleigh (Feb 20, 2014)

hi..


The clear blue waters and lush forests of Byron Bay have been attracting people from all walks of life to this beautiful area for many years and will continue to do so for years to come. And they will lure you in too. This is one slice of paradise that won’t break the bank, with our budget accommodation Byron Bay.

Discover the charm that has made Byron a destination for alternative culture, surfing and relaxation, with a stay in our budget accommodation Byron Bay. You will find an atmosphere which remains undiminished even after years of popularity, redevelopment and change
If you're flexible with your budget, you can also check out our main Byron Bay accommodation page for a wider range of options.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Kelement said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner and I will be visiting NSW for a couple of weeks in November and I was having a hard time trying to pin down how petrol is priced in Australia. I've heard that it is priced by cents per liter as opposed to dollars per, like in the US. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Fuel is posted as a per litre price.....currently around $1.55 AUD per litre or more outside of the city.
We paid $1.74 p/l in the north west region of NSW.

Credit/debit cards are widely used throughout Australia so you will not need to carry too much cash. You can easily spend around $200 -$250 per day on food, fuel, sightseeing and accommodation

See the internet for Byron Bay accommodation....it is heading into winter so it is the low season there.....

Have a great trip.......


----------



## Kelement (Dec 23, 2011)

That's awesome that debit cards are widely used. Hopefully my bank won't have any problems while I'm there. 

Thanks for clearing up the fuel question. All the sites I found that listen prices showed numbers like 1554 or 1759, but never mentioned if this was in cents, or what have you. 

I think we'll be cool in Byron Bay as I just found out we'll be able to stay with a friend. Not I just need to figure out what all to do. But that's what the net is for eh? 

Thanks again!


----------

